# Pink dots on lcd tv screen



## JETMAN968 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a Samsung 52" lcd tv model LN-T5265F it is 18 months old and out of warranty.

When first turned on there are pink dots on the screen. If I turn the tv off then back on it goes away. 

Does anyone know how to repair this?

Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------

